# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  Christmas Moss turn brown

## BlueTangs

Hi guys, i have some christmas moss in my 1 ft tank. Its been there for about a month plus and recent some parts of the leaves turns brown. I did not dose any fertilisers because i have CRS in the tank less I kill them. Is that the cause of the leave turning brown? Tank temp is about 25. Thanks  :Jump for joy:

----------


## vwsj84

hmm... mosses are not demanding plants... usually if you have fauna in the tank... they do not require additional fertilisation. Usually people that have a high water temperature of around 30+ degrees c may encounter signs of their moss dying, however your water temperature of 25 degrees c seems ideal for their growth. Maybe you should give it 1 or 2 weeks to see if things improve. My weeping moss also started to turn brown one day, however it recovered by itself in about 2 weeks.

----------


## Aquaculture

Your temp is alright. The other factor is lights, what is your wpg? Height of your tank and the distance of your moss to the lights?

----------


## AquaObsession

depends on how you tied them, and also if you have an adequate water flow. It does help.  :Smile:

----------


## BlackHawk

I hv a CRS 1ft tank with moss too.
I do add in fertilizer once a week whcih moss are glowing very well.
Fertilizer got from C328 at $16 for 2000ml (OTTO Aqua plant nutrition).
Temperture at 25 with lighting of 8hrs with electronic Co2.

----------


## fenn8337

I don't have a CO2, can it survive ?

----------


## magpie

What type of light are you using? If FL light then most likely the light cannot reach the moss.

----------


## wsw

> What type of light are you using? If FL light then most likely the light cannot reach the moss.


what type of light is use for moss?

----------


## fenn8337

> What type of light are you using? If FL light then most likely the light cannot reach the moss.



This may sound stupid..but i am a freshie.....how do you check what light you are currently using?...got mine from a friend...got 2 bulbs...

HELP!

----------


## chirdulski

If FL light then most likely the light cannot reach the moss.
______________________
Meilleur taux prets personnels | Simulation calcul prets personnels en ligne | taux prets personnels

----------


## pcfreak

Hi Blackhawk,

How does this fert compared with the seahem line of ferts? Is it just as concnetrated?




> I hv a CRS 1ft tank with moss too.
> I do add in fertilizer once a week whcih moss are glowing very well.
> Fertilizer got from C328 at $16 for 2000ml (OTTO Aqua plant nutrition).
> Temperture at 25 with lighting of 8hrs with electronic Co2.

----------


## apistomaster

I think using fertilizers when growing most Mosses, Java, Flame, and Christmas Tree as examples, is counterproductive. Fertilizers uptake by Mosses is not great and the nutrients tend to be utilized more by simple algae.

Ensuring good water circulation will help keep dirt from accumulating in and on the mosses which is helpful in keeping the Mosses cleaner and cleaner Mosses are better able to use the available light. I think no more light than is absolutely necessary is desirable, again because excess light promotes algae growth which can choke off Mosses.

In general, I believe fertilizers that are best are those that are designed to be buried in the substrate close to major rooted plants and that are by design, made to timed release the nutrients. When using such fertilizer there will always be sufficient nutrients that become dissolved in the water column in sufficient amounts for other plants like some of the true aquatic stemmed species which have some facility to absorb nutrients through their leaves.

----------


## Growe

Hey, I'm a moss freshie here so please forgive me if I'm bashing an expert thread. 

2 weeks ago, bought a tub og Xmas moss from NA. Went home, soak it in water with snail killer (think it contain copper) for days. Then washed the lump thoroughly through running water. 

Now I tied the moss on wire mesh and placed it in my non-moss aquatic tank. 
My 3.5 ft tank is on Metal-hallide 150w, CO2 injected, well fertilizer with Lushgro and Micro. Temp is at 26-27 degree. 

I am seeing Brown moss now..

Questions:-

1. Are the moss dying?
2. Will I see recovery?
3. Is my treatment of the initial moss too tough for the delicate moss (put in snail killer and leave it light out for 2 days)?

4. Are my aquarium condition suitable for moss?

----------


## bossteck

> This may sound stupid..but i am a freshie.....how do you check what light you are currently using?...got mine from a friend...got 2 bulbs...
> 
> HELP!


Nothing is stupid. 
Take a look at this link: http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ead.php?t=7114

Does your bulb look like any of those shown? If yes, then you have PL lights.

----------


## timebomb

> 3. Is my treatment of the initial moss too tough for the delicate moss (put in snail killer and leave it light out for 2 days)?


2 days of light-out should not harm the moss. I suspect it's your snail-killer treatment that is the culprit. The fact that you soaked it for days could be the factor. I would suggest you do not soak or wash your mosses with any chemicals. Just a rinse with tap water should be good enough. In any case, snails aren't bad for mosses. In my case, I intentionally keep snails in my tanks.

Loh K L

----------


## AquaObsession

keep them for 6 hrs of lights , in low temperature water (24-26) for a few weeks, and see if they recover.
Moss rarely dies  :Smile:

----------


## Fuzzy

The only moss I've had problems with for some reason is Willow moss.

I agree give it a few weeks, Christmas moss and Taiwan moss both grow like weeds once they start growing in your tank.

----------


## micardiz

Can we use Seachem Exel to promote the Christmas Moss growth?

----------


## Fuzzy

Possibly, but its definitely not necessary, I was running totally low tech, but chilled to 25-26C and the growth rate was pretty high, needed to prune it back a fair bit every 2 weeks.

----------


## Growe

Thanks for all comments/inputs. Shall test out leaving the brown moss in for a few weeks. Anyway, got some new Christmas Moss from my friend. Learnt my lession liao. so Straight away I mesh them up and put in my tank. See how the 2 set of moss will turn up to be. 

I understand Excel contain mainly carbon, help if there is no CO2 injection

----------


## micardiz

Yes. That's right. It also helps to keep the algae at bay to an extent. I came across a thread at Tom Barr's site stating that most moss,Hydilla and Elodea dont thrive that well with excel. I am sorry if i am intruding in your post but i really need some help. I am planning to soak Aqua soil amazonia for 2 months to cycle it and get rid of the ammonia. Then flood the tank and plant Christmas moss. I was wondering also if it would be possible to start straight away with a nonco2 environment this way. Sorry if all this sounds silly and dumb.

----------

